# Making a headset and botom bracket cup installer cheap



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been meaning to do this for quite a time now but haven't got around to it, however today I was at Lowes anyway and thought I'd check it out.
making a headset and bottom bracket cup installer on the cheap.

so here's the parts list:
1 x 5/8"-10 x 1' all thread $2.17
2 x 5/8 washers $.66
2 x 5/8 nuts $.70
2 x  3"x3" bearing plates with 5/8" holes $.72

Sub-Total:
$4.25

here's how it looks:


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

I did that too! I used wood, because I had a surplus of wood blocks.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 9, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Making a headset and bottom bracket cup installer on the cheap.





* SCOTT ... Good Stuff !!! *

............  patric

=======================================================================
=======================================================================


----------

